# Info on 4166



## chesterfield (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm looking at a 4166 4x4 4 wheelsteer. 

What I would like to know how god they are or arn't?

Does anyone know if you can put a loader on the 4 wheelsteers?

Thanks inadvance.


----------

